# Mac book 5,1 et Ubuntu 10.04



## vandelau (10 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'essaye en vain d'installer Ubuntu sur mon macbook (5,1). J'ai commencé par créer une partition en rebootant avec le cd d'installation de mac os x (car impossible avec bootcamp). Ensuite j'ai téléchargé l'ISO ubuntu 10.04 et je l'ai gravé. J'ai ensuite installé refit.Jusque là pas de problème. J'ai ensuite redémarrer en mettant le cd et en appuyant sur la touche c pour le lancer. Dans les tuto ils disent de choisir l'option essayer ubuntu avant de l'installer ce que j'ai fais et là une barre de défilement avec ubuntu écrit au dessus apparait pendant des heures sans que rien ne se passe enfin si ce matin j'ai quand même eu le droit à un écran noir avec un curseur en forme de croix. En faisant des recherches ca viendrait de ma carte graphique qui ne serait pas reconnu nvivia geforce 9400m? Comment faire pour résoudre le problème?

Merci de votre aide,


----------

